# As I sat outside a Kingdom Hall today



## ReformedWretch (May 7, 2006)

Waiting to pick up one of our girls who chooses to attend, my heart broke. Not only for the girl who lives in our house, actually less for her as I am confident the time she spends with us will help her in this situation, but for all of those I saw leaving after the service.

There were so, so many. Old, young, and in between. All of them looked so nice, smiling as they departed for their cars. One old man loaded what looked to have been some kind of presentation material into the trunk of his car. A mother chased after two small boys dressed in suites as they ran toward the road. Many stopped for small talk.

I just sat waiting on our girl sadly pondering how so many could be so fooled, lead astray so badly. Part of me wanted to run ino the parking lot and witness to anyone who would listen. I didn't because I was "on the clock" and at this time would not have been a good witness to the girl from our home. It was so depressing though.


----------



## Herald (May 7, 2006)

Adam, while you sat outside the pillars of darkness perhaps you felt a bit like Paul in Ephesus. He preached to those who worshipped Artemis. May the Lord break the bonds of darkness that are binding this young woman. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 8, 2006)




----------



## MeanieCalvinist (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaptistInCrisis_
> Adam, while you sat outside the pillars of darkness perhaps you felt a bit like Paul in Ephesus. He preached to those who worshipped Artemis. May the Lord break the bonds of darkness that are binding this young woman. My prayers are with you.



Great posting! 

Adam, I pray that you can be a strong witness to this girl and may our Lord be glorified!


----------

